# Anyone else annoyed that you have to wait for the Guest to click cancel if they dont want circle?



## Targetking (Oct 26, 2021)

Discuss.


----------



## Priceslasher (Oct 26, 2021)

Nope. I get paid per the hour. The guests decide.


----------



## Targetking (Oct 26, 2021)

Priceslasher said:


> Nope. I get paid per the hour. The guests decide.


Yes, but when theres other Guests waiting, you can almost feel their glares.


----------



## fairy (Oct 26, 2021)

That’s why u always ask them after the first item scans saves time especially if your waiting for their form of payment


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 26, 2021)

But you can clear it as well


----------



## Targetking (Oct 27, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> But you can clear it as well


nope.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2021)

I say answer the question or hit skip to the guest.
From your other thread.


			https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/any-tips-to-get-target-circle-and-or-red-card-signups.27245/page-2#post-628860


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 27, 2021)

At the beginning of the transaction just say to the guest "While I'm ringing this up, if you are part of our Target Circle please enter your phone number to collect your points.  If you're not, please touch the word "skip", and if you'd like to join Circle to save just let me know and I can help you with that." They'll be finished by the time you are and nobody is waiting.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Oct 27, 2021)

Yes it's annoying. But if there was a Book of Annoying Target Stuff, it would be way back on page 34.


----------



## Priceslasher (Oct 27, 2021)

Targetking said:


> Yes, but when theres other Guests waiting, you can almost feel their glares.


Oh of course. We can help our guests to move along as fast as we can but the guest will do,  move as fast, listen etc…as they want too. If our company dosent listen to feedback and we workaround any way we can then ultimately 9.5 times out of 10 TARGET fails the guest by NOT doing what’s best for them. I’m way more annoyed they rolled out software updates with zero support store level having lines a mile long because you are adding zero hours for fos qtr4.  
Having to move a guest from new to traditional then completely start over… Skip… never phases me.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 28, 2021)

Priceslasher said:


> Oh of course. We can help our guests to move along as fast as we can but the guest will do,  move as fast, listen etc…as they want too. If our company dosent listen to feedback and we workaround any way we can then ultimately 9.5 times out of 10 TARGET fails the guest by NOT doing what’s best for them. I’m way more annoyed they rolled out software updates with zero support store level having lines a mile long because you are adding zero hours for fos qtr4.
> Having to move a guest from new to traditional then completely start over… Skip… never phases me.


I think rolling out software updates with no prior warning is the problem.

I am sure when they finally put OPU into Workday it will just show up one day. You are better off waiting until Q1 2022.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Oct 28, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> At the beginning of the transaction just say to the guest "While I'm ringing this up, if you are part of our Target Circle please enter your phone number to collect your points.  If you're not, please touch the word "skip", and if you'd like to join Circle to save just let me know and I can help you with that." They'll be finished by the time you are and nobody is waiting.



Too long, I'll be like, "Target Circle or nah?"


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 28, 2021)

As someone whose sole goal when on a checklane is to get off of it as soon as possible, yes, it's annoying.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 28, 2021)

I am trying to train folks so they know that it is a question they have to answer, even if the answer is skip.  While checking them out if they don't make a move toward the keypad I start saying something like- if you are a member of Target's saving club Circle I can scan your bar code, or you can click on the keypad an put in your circle rewards number; otherwise you can tap on skip.   For children under 16 without their parents, and people who completely don't seem to understand what I am saying- either speak a different language or are hearing impaired or very confused, I will push skip for them.  If they ask me to repeat or explain what circle is I will.  If they seem to understand everything else I am saying but don't move to tap then I repeat the request to tap on skip on the keypad.


----------



## Targetking (Oct 28, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> At the beginning of the transaction just say to the guest "While I'm ringing this up, if you are part of our Target Circle please enter your phone number to collect your points.  If you're not, please touch the word "skip", and if you'd like to join Circle to save just let me know and I can help you with that." They'll be finished by the time you are and nobody is waiting.


Did this today it helped big time thanks.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 29, 2021)

I dislike it too. My go to is usually just "If you're a circle member you can enter your phone number, otherwise hit skip on the card reader"


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 29, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> At the beginning of the transaction just say to the guest "While I'm ringing this up, if you are part of our Target Circle please enter your phone number to collect your points.  If you're not, please touch the word "skip", and if you'd like to join Circle to save just let me know and I can help you with that." They'll be finished by the time you are and nobody is waiting.


What is Karen is on the phone or talking with another guest etc…


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 29, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> What is Karen is on the phone or talking with another guest etc…


Then you finish ringing them up, tell the next guest that you'll be with them in a moment, and when Karen or Skippy stops yapping to tell you nothing's working you tell them "I'm sorry, I can't continue your transaction until you choose to enter your phone number to get your 1% savings or choose the word "skip" if you don't use the app."


----------

